# Cass Creek



## Predator556 (Dec 8, 2012)

Bought a cheap Cass Creek 30$ coyote call and the sounds are IMO horrible. All the reviews I have read with them seemed alright and people said they worked but never said if they called anything in and had a successful hunt with them. Has anyone used them successfully? Haven't even tried a set with it due to the fact I don't want coyotes to laugh at me???


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That was the first commercially made e-caller I bought. Is yours the model with the rodent squeak. That is the only sound I had any success with. Called a single on two different sets. Shot one and the other came in on my back side and we seen each other at the same time and the coyote won the race. I still have them but have moved on and now use an Alpha Dogg in conjunction with hand calls.


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

I have a lot of the cass creek sounds and have had success with most of them.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

I have one, looks like a spot light and has a trigger. The volume is fair. It has 10 sounds ,I think all are fairly good 'cept the coyote fight. It sounds like they recorded it in an empty Garage. Wish it had more coyote sounds. I keep it in my "keeper" in the truck for those times you find your self in a coyote spot, unexpectedly. I've killed a good many dogs because for it. The best $40 I've spent on crap !


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I have one that looks like a crappy walky-talky. The first years model, I think. The sounds aren't top notch, but believe it or not, the crap works. I like to use it as a hands-free-clincher when I have one coming to the mouth flute. Use a mouth call to get them coming, then switch to the Cass and prepare to shoot crap. Better yet, switch from the crappy jack rabbit sound to god-awful cottontail sound by rapidly banging on the two different buttons and watch what happens. A whole new crappy sounding rabbit death cry! You can't make this crap up! But hey, it works......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lmao JT


----------



## Predator556 (Dec 8, 2012)

Haha well said JT! I'm glad to hear it works and I will be using it this weekend and hope to post some pics of the success. Thanks guys


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

I also have a cass creek call. Don't remember what I paid for it, $50-$60 I think. Mine has the remote that will control 3 different calls by pushing the A, B, or C buttons. It only has 4 or 5 sounds, but it works. Before I got my Foxpro, I used it a ton and called in quite a few dogs. The sound quality isn't great, but it works. I don't put alot of weight on sound quality. I called in tons of coyotes with my old Burnham Bros. tape caller and it sounded horrible compared to today's mid range e callers.

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!!


----------

